# Sage Smart Grind Pro vs Eureka Crono



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

I managed to get a Sage Smart Grind Pro brand new for £150 but am reading a lot of mixed stories about it. I found the Eureka Mignon Crono for just £25 more). Sorry I know this has been asked before but just wanted to get current opinions (some of the previous threads seemed to be for older versions of the SGP with the plastic bit that breaks.

I make coffee using Aeropress, Bialetti 6 cup moka pot and have my first espresso machine on the way (Delonghi Dedica EC685 bought second hand with modded portafilter). I realise my setup is pretty shoestring but I don't have a lot of spare budget. I wanted a Gaggia Classic but couldn't afford it right now as they are going for a lot more than they used to. I'm not expecting the universe but I am a total beginner and want to learn to make decent espresso.

The SGPs seem to fetch around £150 even secondhand on eBay (everything coffee related seems a bit wildly overpriced there at the moment).

I still have the opportunity to cancel my order and get the Crono. It seems like the better espresso grinder but probably less user friendly and not as good for switching methods. Perhaps more optimal would be to get the Crono for espresso and grind for other methods with a separate grinder? Considering getting a hand grinder but they don't seem to be that cheap either.

Would really appreciate some pointers


----------



## RossD (Feb 6, 2021)

@Zatogato

I started with a Sage Grinder and recently got a Crono a few weeks ago.

Personally I think that's a good deal for the grinder pro - it's super easy to use and is a breeze to switch between grind sizes. Keep it in good condition and then if you fancy upgrading you'll be able to sell it for near enough what you paid.

Also in terms of finding a Classic keep an eye on Facebook and Gumtree they often pop up for half the price of ebay! Just be quick because they go away fast!!

Cheers


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

RossD said:


> @Zatogato
> 
> I started with a Sage Grinder and recently got a Crono a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


 That seems like sound advice, I already am monitoring FB and that's how I saved about £30 on my DeLonghi. I guess I will learn on the SGP and look to upgrade. Most likely won't lose anything given the inflated prices on the Bay if that keeps up!


----------



## RossD (Feb 6, 2021)

Now is a good time to be buying/selling as there is a lot of equiptment going around even if some are overpriced. I've just waited for good deals and keep my stuff in good condition to sell when it comes up and I've barely spent more than I started with. I've attached some photos from my sage and delonghi combo below...


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

RossD said:


> Now is a good time to be buying/selling as there is a lot of equiptment going around even if some are overpriced. I've just waited for good deals and keep my stuff in good condition to sell when it comes up and I've barely spent more than I started with. I've attached some photos from my sage and delonghi combo below...


 Sweet, so essentially you're using the same setup as I will be soon. Yes I am very careful with my equipment and always sell anything that I'm done using where possible. I think given what I've paid for the SGP and DeLonghi I'm unlikely to lose much in their eventual sale.

Looks like you're getting really good results. Where did you get the portafilter? The one that I'm getting comes with one that is modded for an unpressurised basket but it isn't cut so isn't naked. Reckon it's worth bothering to cut it or getting a bottomless one?


----------



## RossD (Feb 6, 2021)

@Zatogato

I got mines off amazon for about £20 - bottomless is very useful for diagnosing problems with your shot. Also available on ebay I think!

Probably that, scales are a tamper and a good setup!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If you do go down the SGP route don't be tempted to go down the burr adjustment route mentioned a lot on youtube. Odd grinders may need it doing but not willy nilly as they suggest. All they are doing is changing the setting numbers for the same grind with risk of adjusting too fine at some point and wrecking the burrs. It can be done if needed but needs rather a lot of care or a grinder dismantle.

Several comments that are around relate to earlier versions. One was plastic grinds impellers wearing out - yonks ago and the other was shimming the burrs. Those haven't bean around for some time now but may crop up used. Odd that they haven't worn out.

To be honest having used one of these a lot I feel they get a too much undeserved stick. They are very easy to use and convenient. Don't underestimate the difficulty of setting a grinder timer to give a certain dose or maintaining it. It takes time and adjustments will be needed now and again. Fact of life with timed grinders. It's not helped by continuously changing beans. Like all grinders the burrs tend to run in with use.


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Good to know, thanks ajohn. As it stands I'm keeping my order. It is brand new so should be a 2021 made one. I won't be doing any mods to it as I want it to retain it's value when it does come to upgrading. I guess when I have the cash I'll go for a Eureka Mignon and have to solve my grinding for other methods with another solution. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

I agree with @ajohn. I've had a SGP for over two years and as my first grinder I have no regrets, it has served me well.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Likewise, I have the SGP which is my first grinder and have been pretty happy with it having owned it since June. I now have my eye on one of the new G-Iota Solo grinders at Bella Barista, however so it may be going up for sale soon.


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

SGP arrived as did the Delonghi Dedica, serendipitously both machines arrived at almost the same time.

The first shot I pulled already tasted like heaven compared to my moka pot, so I guess there's no going back now!

I realise I'm probably coming from a coffee-pleb angle compared to more experienced people here, but the improvement is so stark from where I was that I'm happy with my shoestring setup!


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

Zatogato said:


> but the improvement is so stark from where I was that I'm happy with my shoestring setup!


 That's what matters, so long as you see improvement and you're happy. A SGP was my first 'serious' grinder and I had no issues with it.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

RossD said:


> I started with a Sage Grinder and recently got a Crono a few weeks ago.


 Does the Crono feel like a decent upgrade for espresso? (If you consider it an upgrade?)


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

CJV8 said:


> That's what matters, so long as you see improvement and you're happy. A SGP was my first 'serious' grinder and I had no issues with it.


 I think the same! So far I'm loving it. I guess I will move up to a Mignon eventually but for now I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

CocoLoco said:


> Does the Crono feel like a decent upgrade for espresso? (If you consider it an upgrade?)


 Yeah I'm also curious about this actually! How much of an improvement do you notice?


----------



## RossD (Feb 6, 2021)

CocoLoco said:


> Does the Crono feel like a decent upgrade for espresso? (If you consider it an upgrade?)





Zatogato said:


> Yeah I'm also curious about this actually! How much of an improvement do you notice?


 In terms of build quality it's a lot better than the sage - all metal and is built to last. In terms of looks I think it's superior too.

For espresso I'm noticing more consistency and a lot less clumping straight away. And having the steppless adjustment is such an upgrade for small changes to grind. All this leads to a great taste (although that is subjective...)

To be honest I was looking for something that wouldn't break the bank that I could buy new and take care of. I was very happy with the sage was just fancied an upgrade and now definitely happy with the crono!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

RossD said:


> In terms of build quality it's a lot better than the sage - all metal and is built to last. In terms of looks I think it's superior too.
> 
> For espresso I'm noticing more consistency and a lot less clumping straight away. And having the steppless adjustment is such an upgrade for small changes to grind. All this leads to a great taste (although that is subjective...)
> 
> To be honest I was looking for something that wouldn't break the bank that I could buy new and take care of. I was very happy with the sage was just fancied an upgrade and now definitely happy with the crono!


 That's great thanks for the info. I have a BE and am looking to buy a new machine and grinder later this year when we move house. But moving house seems to be getting more and more expensive and there's tens of thousands to spend once we get in it. A compromise is to buy a new grinder now, either the grinder I'll use with the new machine, or maybe something cheaper that I will move on like the Crono.

I single dose (my girlfriend doesn't drink coffee) and am interested if it'll be a worth while upgrade over the BE grinder, this will help me decide. Thanks for your input.


----------



## RossD (Feb 6, 2021)

@CocoLoco

Obviously all depends on budget! I was a bit strapped for cash and fancied something more serious (and new)... but if you're looking to move it on after not too long anyways then maybe a bigger jump would be better? The new "Solo Grinder" is getting a lot of hype and would be more well equipped for single dosing while also have significantly bigger burrs than the crono

It is obviously double the price but seems to be a deal for what it is!


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Buyers remorse got the better of me. Getting rid of both even though I was happy (I know, I know). New thread below 😁

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/58669-shortest-time-youve-owned-a-machine-before-selling-it/?do=embed


----------

